# Whats ya get for Christmas????



## Julie (Dec 25, 2013)

I got


A crusher and a refractometer!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Julie...that crusher should keep you busy...
so far I have received a bunch of booze from clients.
my sister gave me an antique cherry desk this morning.
we are opening gifts tonight after dinner, and everyone can get here.


----------



## DaveL (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife gave me a 10 gallon American oak med toast barrel. 
Very pleased. Merry Christmas


----------



## dralarms (Dec 25, 2013)

A got a 50 caliber cva muzzleloader.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 25, 2013)

Julie said:


> I got
> 
> 
> A crusher and a refractometer!!!!!!!!



Pictures please of the crusher. I got lots of clothes, no wine related items. I think I own everything I need. At this point I am not interested in small barrels. Oh Yeah I forgot, I got a new laptop but started using it a few weeks early.


----------



## Duster (Dec 25, 2013)

you guys lucked out!
I got to see my kids faces as they opened their gifts 
oh ya, almost forgot, I also received a hefty bill from Mastercard
everything I ever wanted


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 25, 2013)

Santa was good to me....I got a Buon Mini Jet Filter, the Black Forest Port kit, Tinkerbell car mats and another Tinkerbell statue for my collection. Santa gave my husband a Colorado inflatable pontoon boat.


----------



## clight385 (Dec 25, 2013)

And a Milwaukee Ph meter.


----------



## Poni (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife gave me the deed to our new winery! Jk.. ha! batman jammies (im 31) beer, and a couple wine racks! Booya!


----------



## Poni (Dec 25, 2013)

Also, i got to lay on the couch while my kiddo sleeps and the wife peels potatoes. Merry christmas to mee!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 25, 2013)

clight385 said:


> And a Milwaukee Ph meter.
> View attachment 12590



You'll like those Erlenmeyer flasks. I have 7 of them that size and wish I had 3 more. I make all of my yeast starters in them at home and if you're doing a bunch at the same time they come in real handy.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Dec 25, 2013)

If you don't need all of those Erlenmeyer flasks, I could take a couple off your hand.


----------



## clight385 (Dec 25, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> You'll like those Erlenmeyer flasks. I have 7 of them that size and wish I had 3 more. I make all of my yeast starters in them at home and if you're doing a bunch at the same time they come in real handy.




I saw them in one of your posts and figured I'd put them on my list. Santa brought me 4 1000ml and 2 500ml. Should come in handy for Chilean juice this spring!


----------



## Deezil (Dec 25, 2013)

I got fed breakfast - ham & cheese omelet with hashbrowns

I got some new books on organic soil-building - Teaming with Microbes, Teaming with Nutrients & Botany for Gardeners - three reads for anyone serious about understanding how to work with the cycles nature provides, to enrich the soil in a sustainable way

And I got a Nikon D3200 HDSLR to start getting better pictures (24MP) & to start shooting wine making & gardening tutorial videos and such (4 Frames per second)

Feelin' spoiled over here today


----------



## BobR (Dec 25, 2013)

dralarms said:


> A got a 50 caliber cva muzzleloader.



Sounds like you got everything......lock, stock and barrel! Of course, a 10 gallon barrel would sound good too! Merry Christmas!


----------



## bkisel (Dec 25, 2013)

Wine wise got a Ferrari floor corker and a Ferrari bottle spritzer (or whatever it is called).

BTW, love shooting black powder. Side lock not inline stuff. Will maybe get a flintlock for my 70th BD come this August.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife must have listened to me complain one to many times. She drove down to see Doug at Brew and Wine Supply. (We live near St. Louis, Mo, so it was only an hour round trip) and bought me an All in One Pump. I can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------



## Enologo (Dec 26, 2013)

WE 18L Amarone kit with Skins. I can't wait.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 26, 2013)

Julie said:


> I got
> 
> 
> A crusher and a refractometer!!!!!!!!



You win! That's awesome!

I got stuff I needed. Some casual clothes, running clothes (a new hobby the last few months) and some cash - some of which may be going toward helping me attend the Winemaker mag conference in June. Watching the joy and awe on the kids faces was priceless though. They also got to see all of their cousins over the last two days. They really enjoy that, as do I.


----------



## Arne (Dec 26, 2013)

Got to see both kids and all 4 grandchildren. Kansas hunting liscence yesterday and spent most of the day with my oldest grandson trying to call in a coyote. Finally got one to come in on the last stand, score coyote one, us none. They can find a way to mess up the best of plans. Hope everybody had as nice a Christmas as I did. Good food, great family. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 26, 2013)

Got the record setting "Lamest Gift" of all time. 

I had lost my Swiss Army knife and asked my gal for a new one, only one that had more "gadgets". 

Long story short, she had found my old one, wrapped it up, and gave it to me for Christmas. 

To make matters worse, I had gotten that knife from one of my Swiss friends. So, as it turns out, she gave me a gift that someone else had given me.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 26, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Got the record setting "Lamest Gift" of all time.
> 
> I had lost my Swiss Army knife and asked my gal for a new one, only one that had more "gadgets".
> 
> ...



Ouch! I hope things smooth over in short order.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 26, 2013)

She probably realized how much that knife meant to you and thought that you would be extremely happy that she found it for you.


----------



## BobR (Dec 26, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> She probably realized how much that knife meant to you and thought that you would be extremely happy that she found it for you.



AGREE! But then......ya know what they say about make up sex!


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2013)

John,

do you misplace a lot of things? If my husband was always misplacing items, I would be wrapping them up and gifting them back to him, hoping that he would get the hint and start remembering where he put things. LOL. 

Tomorrow, I am using the refractometer and crusher, I have Carlos grapes in the freezer and now I'm crushing,


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 26, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Got the record setting "Lamest Gift" of all time.
> 
> I had lost my Swiss Army knife and asked my gal for a new one, only one that had more "gadgets".
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure she thought that knife meant more to you than it did. I hope you didn't show your disappointment too badly. Sounds like her heart was in the right place.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 26, 2013)

Have to agree with Lori on this. Sometimes we rant about something small (loss of a knife for instance) that our better half thinks it means more than it actually does. When we moved we lost one of those work lights on a stand (20 bucks) and I raised a stink that it couldn't be found so she goes out and buys me 2. Lol


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 26, 2013)

Deezil - Teaming with Microbes is a great book! as you probably already know, I've been helping gardeners of all calibers to grow in a more organic environment for years, I use to speak in front of groups and gardener clubs all over the country, met some of the nicest people you can hope to meet, someone who is dedicating their free time to help nature get back to where it should be usually doesn't have time to be nasty or petty.
Soil biology is amazing, to think that all it takes is just one or two nutrients out of balance to put a season of gardening "in the crapper". 
I use to read approx 90-110 soil test reports each season, spring and fall, and make recommendations based upon the soil, geographical location, and crop.
I got a chance to meet Jeff Lowenfels at an international convention in Niagara falls a few years back. We should talk sometime, you seem really interested in getting back to basics.


----------



## zalai (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a Tempranillo Cabarnet Cellar Classic Winery Series kit . This is my very first kit from RJS .


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 27, 2013)

besides a desk, my brother in law gave me a bottle of black maple hill 16 year old whiskey.neice gave me 4 baccarat crystal whiskey glasses and a set of 16 chilling stones....all perfect.
and for fun, i got a remote control helicopter from a party...


----------



## Deezil (Dec 27, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Deezil - Teaming with Microbes is a great book! as you probably already know, I've been helping gardeners of all calibers to grow in a more organic environment for years, I use to speak in front of groups and gardener clubs all over the country, met some of the nicest people you can hope to meet, someone who is dedicating their free time to help nature get back to where it should be usually doesn't have time to be nasty or petty.
> Soil biology is amazing, to think that all it takes is just one or two nutrients out of balance to put a season of gardening "in the crapper".
> I use to read approx 90-110 soil test reports each season, spring and fall, and make recommendations based upon the soil, geographical location, and crop.
> I got a chance to meet Jeff Lowenfels at an international convention in Niagara falls a few years back. We should talk sometime, you seem really interested in getting back to basics.



I knew of the 'Microbes' book, but the 'Teaming with Nutrients' book was completely new to me, so I hope it's as in-depth, and hopefully pairs well with whats written in 'Teaming with Microbes'. 

The 'Botany for Gardener's' was on my list too, talk about nailing it ! Lol.. A few left to get though - Gaia's Garden; Gardening at the Dragon's Gate; The Soul of Soil to name a few..

Sounds like we're on the same page; I'd appreciate any chance to talk.. I've came across a lot of information that I've taken notes on & am still trying to digest / organize / memorize.. It's become a bit of a snowball, sort of how wine making started - only this is larger, as it's tying things together for me now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Deezili have some organic firewood if you want to buy some.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

BobR said:


> AGREE! But then......ya know what they say about make up sex!


 





Julie said:


> John, do you misplace a lot of things? If my husband was always misplacing items, I would be wrapping them up and gifting them back to him, hoping that he would get the hint and start remembering where he put things. LOL.


 

Julie, every year we try to come up with 1 gift that is the lamest of all time. It is taken in fun and it is something we giggle about.

BobR, 

We have been married for 25 years. I know what make-up is (that stuff that she smears on her face), but what is this "Sex" you speak of?????

*(no need to say it Julie, I am already on my way to the corner)*


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 27, 2013)

OMG I just read this to my husband and he spit his coffee out laughing. Thanks! Now I have to clean it up. BTW we hit 31 this July.


----------



## BobR (Dec 27, 2013)

JohnT said:


> We have been married for 25 years. I know what make-up is (that stuff that she smears on her face), but what is this "Sex" you speak of?????
> 
> *(no need to say it Julie, I am already on my way to the corner)*



JohnT, I swear that you are married to my wife's sister! Oh Gosh, wait another 5 years, it gets even better.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2013)

My oldest son bought me a 100oz. oak barrel. Not sure what I am going to put in it for my first "oak barrel" experiment. Should give me a good idea of how to use it, etc. in case I ever want to get a bigger one.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 27, 2013)

My wife and I received a crystal engraved decanter from my oldest son. Other than that nothing wine related. I did, however get to spend the day with my family and that is worth more than anything.

(the sunday before Christmas our priest asked me if I would be interested in a press. He apparenltly purchased it for his father in law who used it once. FIL had a stroke 6 months after getting it and was unable to use it anylonger. I think his FIL passed away at this point but it's like brand new. He told me to come get it and we would discuss price later...He said it was fairly large and he originally paid 400-500 for it several years ago.)


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> My wife and I received a crystal engraved decanter from my oldest son. Other than that nothing wine related. I did, however get to spend the day with my family and that is worth more than anything.
> 
> (the sunday before Christmas our priest asked me if I would be interested in a press. He apparenltly purchased it for his father in law who used it once. FIL had a stroke 6 months after getting it and was unable to use it anylonger. I think his FIL passed away at this point but it's like brand new. He told me to come get it and we would discuss price later...He said it was fairly large and he originally paid 400-500 for it several years ago.)


 

How about a Picture?


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 27, 2013)

my husband and I went in together on a 70 inch LED tv.for our gift to each other. Now we're waiting for our 1st Canuck's game!


----------



## zalai (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi JohnT ,


"" We have been married for 25 years. I know what make-up is (that stuff that she smears on her face), but what is this "Sex" you speak of????? ""
Let me give you a hint :


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

Omg... Funny....


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2013)

Let's keep this G-Rated guys


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

Julie, 
Feel free to remove it. I wont complain.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

Folks, 

I am getting old. 

What I should have said (on my first post to this thread)...


I must have been a bad boy, I found nothing but cans of Welches in my stocking.....


----------



## knockabout (Dec 27, 2013)

We got each other 4 kits we agreed on from fine vine wines last sale. W drove 5 hours to pick them up in Dallas. Unfortunately the ice storm had the winemakers toy store locked up tight. We were so disappointed but George was kind enough to brave the ice storm and meet us at the store so we had 4 kits under the tree! Stag's leap merlot, NZ unoaked chard, NZ Sauvignon blance, and Bc okanagan merit age! All cellar craft! Yippee!


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 27, 2013)

hey zalai, isn't that the McDonald's logo?


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a Merlot wine kit, a stainless steel tube to put oak chips in, a gift certificate to LHBS. Framed photos from my daughters wedding and finally a I-Phone. Best feeling from the holidays was drinking just my own wines no commercial stuff, priceless. Bakervinyard


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 27, 2013)

I got my first oak barrel! Now I'm so panicked I'll screw it up, I haven't touched it! Lol. 

The theme for me this year was 'buy Ray what she would never buy for herself' i.e. jewellery. 

Ugh. I like to wear jewellery, and am expected to have nice stuff for work, but couldn't manage to pick out something decent for myself if my life depended on it. Now, however, I have a rack full of great costume stuff that I won't embarrass myself in!


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 27, 2013)

Our only child, son, is home from college for a few weeks... it's been the best gift ever. Last night he and bottled two batches of wine. The time together is priceless.

BC


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 27, 2013)

cimbaliw said:


> Our only child, son, is home from college for a few weeks... it's been the best gift ever. Last night he and bottled two batches of wine. The time together is priceless.
> 
> BC



I'd double like that, but it won't let me


----------



## zalai (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Kim (Vernsgal) 

"'hey zalai, isn't that the McDonald's logo? "" 
Yes it is with a slight modification .


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 28, 2013)

zalai said:


> Hi Kim (Vernsgal)
> 
> "'hey zalai, isn't that the McDonald's logo? ""
> Yes it is with a slight modification .



I thought I recognized the big "M"


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Deezili have some organic firewood if you want to buy some.


 
So Dan did you cut it up with a handsaw? The chainsaw burns gas which pollutes, not to mention the toxic oil residue that is used to lube the chain .


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Heck no, this is a U-Pick farm. Pay me the high price for organic and you figure out how to cut t and take it out. No Machines. 

I had to laugh when I actually saw a ad for this on Craigs list when everyone else was listing organic fruit.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 28, 2013)

*Some Assembly Required*

Here is what Santa left me. Didnt get around to getting it put together till today.










RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 28, 2013)

very versatile table saw...cuts really well, and has a decent guide.
very portable , which i like....enjoy it....hummmmm
do is see some new wine racks in that....


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Very nice RR.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 28, 2013)

I got The World Atlas of Wine by Hugh Johnson and Jancis Robinson. Also a few other wine-related doo-dads.


----------



## jkrug (Dec 29, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> My wife must have listened to me complain one to many times. She drove down to see Doug at Brew and Wine Supply. (We live near St. Louis, Mo, so it was only an hour round trip) and bought me an All in One Pump. I can't wait to try it out this weekend.



Where is Doug at brew and wine supply? I live near st louis also? I goto st louis wine and beer supply in town and country.


----------



## jkrug (Dec 29, 2013)

I also received a few wine toys for xmas. Acid kit from my son, a mini jet filter, 5 gal carboy and a gift certificate to st louis wine and beer supply in town & country mo. Gotta luv the holidays. As i have told my wife u cannot have to many carboys.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 29, 2013)

anyone have questions about wine, go to paul and the world atlas...
nice gift you got there.....bet its read cover to cover.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 29, 2013)

jkrug said:


> Where is Doug at brew and wine supply? I live near st louis also? I goto st louis wine and beer supply in town and country.



Hillsboro. Well worth the drive. Great guy to talk to and with. He is one of the sponsors of this site.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnT said:


> How about a Picture?


 
John,

I'll post a pic later. I spent the last 3 days (2 evenings and all day Saturday) working at our church stripping wall paper and prepping walls for paint. We're hoping to be done this Thursday. Haven't been home much needless to say..


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like we had some naughty and some nice folks this year. I got a couple of wine kits (gifts for me and the wife from me and the wife), a very nice rechargeable Oster cork puller, and a sweet port decanter set with four sippers (from my lovely wife). She is very encouraging with my hobby!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 29, 2013)

very nice dave....i love port sippers


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 29, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> anyone have questions about wine, go to paul and the world atlas...
> nice gift you got there.....bet its read cover to cover.



Ha! Funny you should say that. I did start browsing it, then said "No, damn it, I am going to read this cover to cover!" (We'll see how long that sentiment lasts.)

I did go on a winery tour in the Finger Lakes (which I will give a full report on later), so I read that section of the atlas first.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 29, 2013)

I got some of my favorite gifts...Gift Cards! I also received one of those small barrels for making spirits, I really think that my in-laws thought that it was a wine barrel...LOL, it'll make a nice decoration in my office, 36 oz beer stein, a set of beer glasses, and so on, it feels weird when your children start getting you better gifts than you got them!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 29, 2013)

I only asked for two things and got them both. A 21 bottle wine cooler with 2 chambers and separate temp controllers. Also a lazy susan made from the top of a used wine barrel. That thing is huge! 
Love my daughters, they really pay attention.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 29, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> I got The World Atlas of Wine by Hugh Johnson and Jancis Robinson. Also a few other wine-related doo-dads.



Hey Paul,
I saw that and just had to request it from the library! (thanks for the tip!)


----------



## Dugger (Dec 29, 2013)

I got my best present ever .. my brand new granddaughter home for Christmas!!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 29, 2013)

Dugger said:


> I got my best present ever .. my brand new granddaughter home for Christmas!!



I love this photo! What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Dugger said:


> I got my best present ever .. my brand new granddaughter home for Christmas!!



Now THAT is a Christmas pic!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 30, 2013)

That present is good any day of the year !!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a pic of the decanter we got from my son..


----------



## JohnT (Dec 30, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> John,
> 
> I'll post a pic later. I spent the last 3 days (2 evenings and all day Saturday) working at our church stripping wall paper and prepping walls for paint. We're hoping to be done this Thursday. Haven't been home much needless to say..


 

TSK, TSK, TSK, For SHAME!!! 

I am surprised at you FFEMT! 

Stripping in a church!


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

I got myself a very nice Kitchenaid mixer. And Manthing got some kind of fancy doodad that allows him to draw with a stylus onto a pad that connects directly to the computer. We each picked out and purchased what we wanted for Christmas and then pitched in towards each other's gifts. Then he surprised me Christmas morning with a watch, bracelet, and necklace.

A friend of mine got me graduated measuring cups. They are matroyshkas dolls and I absolutely love them.
I got nice yarn and several advanced proof novels.
Manthing's parents got me a giftcard to the local winery.
One of my sisters bought me a a giftcard for a pedicure.
All in all, this was a pretty good Christmas.


----------

